# Elk Hide



## wasatchmtnbike (Oct 16, 2007)

We got a nice cow elk last Friday and although I'd love to tan the hide, to be realistic, I don't have the time right now to do that. So if anyone is interested in it PM me or call 801-785-8134. It's in great shape.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Look up Furs and Feathers Forever Taxidermy web site. He tans his own hides for his mounts. I can't remember what he charges but his mounts are pretty fair priced.
Brigham City is a fair piece from Pleasant Grove but you might want to look into it.


----------

